# Buying AGR Points



## BLOND37 (Sep 11, 2012)

i'm sure its on the AGR site but either i am blind.. or i don't know.. how much does it cost to buy points? (if it matters i'm select plus)


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 11, 2012)

It doesn't matter. It costs 2.75 cents a point, and until Sept 30, you get a 30% bonus! (Buy 10K and get 13K!)

After you sign on, click "earn" on top. The next page has "buy points" on the left side. Click that and it will show the prices and bonus!


----------



## BLOND37 (Sep 11, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> It doesn't matter. It costs 2.75 cents a point, and until Sept 30, you get a 30% bonus! (Buy 10K and get 13K!)
> 
> After you sign on, click "earn" on top. The next page has "buy points" on the left side. Click that and it will show the prices and bonus!



oh look at that LOL thanks!!


----------



## winterskigirl (Oct 8, 2012)

And the maximum points purchased is limited to 10,000/year I believe. So, one can buy 10,000 up to Dec. 31, 2012 and then turn around and buy 10,000 more on Jan. 1, 2013 correct? That would give 20,000 points purchased in short order


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 8, 2012)

winterskigirl said:


> And the maximum points purchased is limited to 10,000/year I believe. So, one can buy 10,000 up to Dec. 31, 2012 and then turn around and buy 10,000 more on Jan. 1, 2013 correct? That would give 20,000 points purchased in short order


Yes that is correct; you could theoretically put 20,000 Points in the Kitty in 2 days but unless you are in a hurry to add them, I'd wait until the 30% Bonus is going.


----------

